# Which kit would be best for a first time vaper?



## Trizeh (23/1/16)

Motivation and reasoning for your choices will be greatly appreciated


----------



## andro (23/1/16)

dont forget evic mini and tron tank

Reactions: Agree 7 | Disagree 1


----------



## andro (23/1/16)

as a matter of interest why u dont think is a good startup device?


----------



## Nightwalker (23/1/16)

I chose ijust2 kit as it what I still use. But the best really is the subox mini.


----------



## Andre (23/1/16)

andro said:


> as a matter of interest why u dont think is a good startup device?


This flows from another thread @andro, think he is interested in a tube style device. Should maybe have clarified in the first post.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro (23/1/16)

Andre said:


> This flows from another thread @andro, think he is interested in a tube style device. Should maybe have clarified in the first post.


Thanks @Andre didnt see that one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (23/1/16)

You need to pick and choose for _yourself_, always better that way. Lots of reviews on Youtube and here at ECIGSSA. Indoorsmokers is one I used to check initially.


----------



## Andre (23/1/16)

I think @Lingogrey has set out the pros and cons of those three devices succinctly in the other thread you started. Not sure if it was mentioned, but (as far as I know) only the Ego One tank has the option of a rebuildable coil unit, which not only makes the device far better, but also can save you some money. I have seen reports on this forum of the fire button on the iJust giving out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JackalR (23/1/16)

The way I should of started. Subbox with subtank mini. Job done. Though in fairness it wasn't even made then. Was quite happy with the istick 20w and nam


----------



## Trizeh (23/1/16)

Andre said:


> I think @Lingogrey has set out the pros and cons of those three devices succinctly in the other thread you started. Not sure if it was mentioned, but (as far as I know) only the Ego One tank has the option of a rebuildable coil unit, which not only makes the device far better, but also can save you some money. I have seen reports on this forum of the fire button on the iJust giving out.



Thanks Andre. Why does a rebuildable coil unit make it a better device? And which out of the iLeaf 2 and eGo One produces the most vapour?


----------



## Lingogrey (23/1/16)

Andre said:


> I think @Lingogrey has set out the pros and cons of those three devices succinctly in the other thread you started. Not sure if it was mentioned, but (as far as I know) only the Ego One tank has the option of a rebuildable coil unit, which not only makes the device far better, but also can save you some money. I have seen reports on this forum of the fire button on the iJust giving out.


Thanks @Andre - I have also seen the reports of the IJust 2 fire buttons, but I don't know how widespread that issue is (I bought one for a friend two months ago and the fire button is still 100 % - 2 months isn't all that long though). The Aspire Triton rebuildable coil section, which goes for about R 160 - more or less the price difference between the IJust and the standard 1100 maH Ego One, can be used on the IJust 2. For me the negative with the standard Ego One would be the battery life (200 maH less than the Subvod and at a larger size) and the 1.8 ml liquid capacity of the standard Ego One tank (bottom fill), so I would think it might be better to go for the 2200 maH or 2600 maH battery and the Ego One XL tank (still only 2.5 ml capacity), which would work out to about R 200 more expensive than the IJust 2 / Subvod (the standard 1100 maH Ego One kit wouldn't really be cheaper than the larger battery and larger tank option either).

Edit: Forgot about the Ego One Mega (4 ml), so my points on juice capacity wouldn't be valid

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Duffie12 (23/1/16)

When faced with this choice I decided to go for the Ego One CT over the iJust 2 for the following reasons
1) Coil choice - iJust2 only has 0.3 and 0.5 ohm coils so it was too powerful for me when I tried it. The Ego one has the choice of either 1 or 0.5 ohm (ignoring the Ti or Ni coils for now...) as well as a rebuildable coil. Also each coil is adjusted for mouth to lung (1 ohm) vs direct to lung vaping (0.5 ohm)
2)CLR coil can be rebuilt or rewicked (I've done neither, but hey, they option is there)
3) Adjustable airflow
4) CT and VT device - even if you don't use constant temp mode the constant watt mode is very nice and adjusts the wattage depending on the resistance of the coil
5) For emergencies only... you can buy a twisp coil from your local mall and pop it in there if you ever run out.


----------



## Duffie12 (23/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Thanks @Andre - I have also seen the reports of the IJust 2 fire buttons, but I don't know how widespread that issue is (I bought one for a friend two months ago and the fire button is still 100 % - 2 months isn't all that long though). The Aspire Triton rebuildable coil section, which goes for about R 160 - more or less the price difference between the IJust and the standard 1100 maH Ego One, can be used on the IJust 2. For me the negative with the standard Ego One would be the battery life (200 maH less than the Subvod and at a larger size) and the 1.8 ml liquid capacity of the standard Ego One tank (bottom fill), so I would think it might be better to go for the 2200 maH or 2600 maH battery and the Ego One XL tank (still only 2.5 ml capacity), which would work out to about R 200 more expensive than the IJust 2 / Subvod (the standard Eo One kit wouldn't really be cheaper than this option either).



There's also a 4 ml Ego One Mega


----------



## Lingogrey (23/1/16)

Duffie12 said:


> There's also a 4 ml Ego One Mega


Haha, thanks @Duffie12 - Just after I edited and saved my post above, I saw this. You're of course completely right


----------



## Andre (23/1/16)

Trizeh said:


> Thanks Andre. Why does a rebuildable coil unit make it a better device? And which out of the iLeaf 2 and eGo One produces the most vapour?


The commercial coils tend to lead to leaks on the atomizer, which is not the case with the CLR (rebuildable) coil unit.

No doubt the iJust will produce more vapour if you use the lower resistance coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heino13 (23/1/16)

If I could choose again I would buy vtc mini mod only and subtank mini for commercial coil and can rebuild if you choose to do so


----------



## n00b13 (23/1/16)

And the eGo CLR is probably one of the easiest coils to rewick. As mentioned, stock coils are really a hit and miss, CLR is the way to go!
Although I haven't used the iJust, I do understand that it gives better flavour. 
BUT the low resistance coils could be a bit harsh for someone just starting out. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (23/1/16)

I saw the topbox mini is out and replacing the subox.now with TC, 75W and topfill tank. At a similar price as subox. This could be the clincher


----------



## n00b13 (23/1/16)

I was in same boat as OP, and refused to get one of 'those big devices'. I was only interested in a smaller, cigalike type device. If I could go back, I would certainly have started with subox or eVic VTC Mini with subtank. You just cannot compare the flavour. 

I thought 75W is way overkill, I'll never need more than 15-20.... With the right coil, 30-35W now tastes fantastic. 
But I guess it's all part of the journey




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (23/1/16)

Trizeh said:


> Motivation and reasoning for your choices will be greatly appreciated



Hi @Trizeh

What kind of vape do you want? Something intense or something more mellow?

Also, do you want to be able to rebuild your own coils with the starter kit at some point in the future or just use commercial coils and then later get a rebuildable and keep the starter as backup?

I do think that the best starter kit depends on how far you want to take it down the line...


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (24/1/16)

My vote doesn't count. I'd recommend buying your mod and tank seperate based on your wants. IF you get a tank that requires you to get coils replaced at a vendor then you should maybe also look at a mod where you can vary voltage /wattage as well as see your coils resistance, so you know when you need to replace a coil to as you use it. (Resistance rises through use of stock coils) Ie mods with a screen for this info 

Get a tank that can have around 3-4,ml juice and that's easily fillable 
6ml is the max available commercially to us so far.

You can also with a mod that let's you vary wattage etc. You can customize it and start somewhere low and see as you rise through increasing wwatts and volts. It beats mods that are only on one setting permanently and flatten a battery at one rate forever.

Sub ohm it if you already know you like vapes. 100% no hesitation

Reactions: Like 1


----------

